# PC games based on ships.



## DannyVec (Apr 27, 2014)

I want some new PC games but some ship based ones.

so far I've played:

All the ShipSim series.

Virtual Sailor - not played this for over two years.

Aside the simulators:

All the Monkey Island series.

The Raven - Legacy of a Master Thief - large chapter of the game is based on a small made up cargo/passenger ocean liner

Secret Files 2 - Puritas Cordis - same as above.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the future "Titanic Honor and Glory" will be released hopefully in 2016-17. You'll be able to explore the whole of Titanic in free roam plus their will be a story line to play as well. I can not wait for this game!


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

"Battleships" - Kids game for free, Online.
Surely you must have played it sometime Danny - if not against a computer.(==D)

Ron.


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

The latest in the "Assassin's Creed" series has a lot of the action aboard a ship. I've not played it myself but my son says it's good fun.


----------



## DannyVec (Apr 27, 2014)

Ron Dean said:


> "Battleships" - Kids game for free, Online.
> Surely you must have played it sometime Danny - if not against a computer.(==D)
> 
> Ron.


Classic baby classic lol used to play that on Sky when i was kid lol.



Jeffers said:


> The latest in the "Assassin's Creed" series has a lot of the action aboard a ship. I've not played it myself but my son says it's good fun.


Nice one just brought the Black Flag Deluxe Edition on Steam.


----------



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.questforoil.com


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Have you tried Fighting Steel
The original you can download free but there was a lot of bugs in it, but you can find a lot of updates and addition senarios free on line


----------



## jebbasha (Oct 17, 2021)

Greets. I`d rather play casino games where I can get different bonuses. For example, no deposit cash bonus. If a gambling club offers no deposit, it is ready to credit the user a small amount of AUD or free spins on slots. Great, that attracts me and in future, I will take these bonuses https://topcasinoaussie.com/no-deposit-bonus and play for real money. I hope I could win.


----------

